# Intel Only: Gamin PC @40-45K



## Mr.Digital (Jun 26, 2010)

Dear All,

Plz suggest me some INTEL based config only for a Gaming application. It should run all the latest games, I'm not going to overclock it.

Please suggest *i5 or Quad core *config preferably.

Please also tell if I go for an i7 based gaming PC then how much should I stretch my Budget?

Please DO NOT SUGGEST ANY AMD CONFIG.

Intel has wide support when it comes to latest Hardware/Software/Games/Updates.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 26, 2010)

please fill in this--


1. What is the purpose of the computer? (Note: If you are planning to say multimedia, you will have to be more specific as all types of systems are capable of doing that)
2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving similar better performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? If not- why?
3. What is your MAX budget?
4. Planning to overclock? 
5. Which OS are you planning to use?
6. How much hard drive space is needed?
7. What resolution will the screen run at & whats the size of the screen?
8. How would you rate your hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10? (1 being the lowest, 5 being you are somewhat in sync with the current performers and 10 being the highest)
9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler? 
10. When are you planning to buy the system?
11. Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof" configurations?
12. Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include in this new rig? If yes, do mention.
13. Which city do you live in and are you open to buying from shops from other city/states?
14. Mention any other points if deemed necessary

---------- Post added at 02:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:22 PM ----------




Mr.Digital said:


> *Intel has wide support when it comes to latest Hardware/Software/Games/Updates*.



there is no such thing. 

softwares run as good on amd configs as on intel.

while intel keeps on changing sockets amd has provided new processors for previous sockets and they are great proccys. 

amd phenom x6 beats core i7 in multi threaded apps while the later is good for gaming. *each has its own pros and cons. *

---------- Post added at 02:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:29 PM ----------

moreover amd is great *vfm*. phenom 2 x6 1090t provides 2/3 of the performance of core i7 980x at a price which 1/3 the price of the later.


----------



## Mr.Digital (Jun 26, 2010)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? (Note: If you are planning to  say multimedia, you will have to be more specific as all types of  systems are capable of doing that)
*
Engineering Stuff & Gaming.*

2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving similar better  
performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? If not- why?
*
NO. Plz suggest Intel i5/Quad core/i7 config only*.

3. What is your MAX budget?
*40K to 45K for i5/Quad core. Plz tell budget for i7.*

4. Planning to overclock? 
*Not at all.*

5. Which OS are you planning to use?
*Windows XP or Windows 7*

6. How much hard drive space is needed?
*500GB.*

7. What resolution will the screen run at & whats the size of the  screen?
*Anything above 17" LCD.*

8. How would you rate your hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10? (1  being the lowest, 5 being you are somewhat in sync with the current  performers and 10 being the highest)
*8*.

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an  assembler? 
*I have built it my own.*

10. When are you planning to buy the system?
*Within a month.*

11. Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof"  configurations?
*Somewhat for 3 years at-least.*

12. Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include  in this new rig? If yes, do mention.
*NA*
13. Which city do you live in and are you open to buying from shops from  other city/states?
*From Mumbai only.(It has it all)*

14. Mention any other points if deemed necessary


---------- Post added at 02:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:45 PM ----------




Jaskanwar Singh said:


> please fill in this--
> 
> 
> 1. What is the purpose of the computer? (Note: If you are planning to say multimedia, you will have to be more specific as all types of systems are capable of doing that)
> ...



Whatever may be the reasons but I want INTEL only.

All of ur suggestions to people are for AMD PC only & appears that u are reluctant to suggest INTEL config, whereas 80% of the WORLD uses it.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 26, 2010)

Core i5 750 @ 9.5k
Gigabyte GA-P55M-UD2 @ 7k
Kingston 2GB DDR3 1333MHz * 2 @ 5.1k
MSI HD5770 HAWX 1GB GDDR5 @ 9.6k
Samsung 500GB SATA @ 1.8k
Corsair VX450W @ 3.7k
NZXT Gamma @ 2k
BenQ 22" G2220 FULL HD LCD Monitor @ 7.5k
Logitech Keyboard & Mouse @ 0.7k

Total - 47k


----------



## vickybat (Jun 26, 2010)

^^
Dude i agree with you completely. 80% world users are intel but amd's recently launched procyy's are good vfm if you see the reviews and pricing.
Its true that amd's architecture stands nowhere near intel's gulftown which is highly efficient core per core but intel's pricing makes it out of reach for 90% buyers to reap the benefits.

About your config. go through my signature and change the board to msi p55 cd53 & gpu to either 5670 or 5770(your choice).


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 26, 2010)

SEE THIS RIG---

Phenom II X4 955 3.2GHz B.E. @ 7.9k
Gigabyte GA-MA785GMT-US2H @ 4.6K
Kingston 2GB DDR3 1333MHz * 2 @ 5.1k
Sapphire HD5850 1GB GDDR5 @ 15.8k
Samsung 500GB SATA @ 1.8k
Cooler Master GX-550W @ 4.2k
NZXT Gamma @ 2k
BenQ 22" G2220 FULL HD LCD Monitor @ 7.5k
Logitech Keyboard & Mouse @ 0.7k

Total - around 48k

at the same price you are getting a better graphics card for gaming and a processor thats just behind i5 750.

if getting i5 DO NOT GO for H55/H57 chipsets. they are useless.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 26, 2010)

Mr.Digital said:


> 11. Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof"  configurations?
> *Somewhat for 3 years at-least.*



little explanation on this topic will be helpful.


----------



## rahul.007 (Jun 26, 2010)

> Please DO NOT SUGGEST ANY AMD CONFIG.
> 
> Intel has wide support when it comes to latest Hardware/Software/Games/Updates.



F.A.N.B.O.Y


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 26, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> Core i5 750 @ 9.5k
> Gigabyte GA-P55M-UD2 @ 7k
> Kingston 2GB DDR3 1333MHz * 2 @ 5.1k
> MSI HD5770 HAWX 1GB GDDR5 @ 9.6k
> ...



Excellent man. good config


----------



## funkysourav (Jun 27, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> Core i5 750 @ 9.5k
> Gigabyte GA-P55M-UD2 @ 7k
> Kingston 2GB DDR3 1333MHz * 2 @ 5.1k
> MSI HD5770 HAWX 1GB GDDR5 @ 9.6k
> ...


Jaskanwar singh's rig is a very potent one indeed
but i feel it is a bit processor centric
i have made a few subtle changes if his concern is gaming

CORE I3 530 5.5k
POWERCOLOR HD 5850 15k

tis way he can have the best of both worlds
the op can change the proccy to accomodate the i5 750 in the future


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 27, 2010)

funkysourav said:


> Jaskanwar singh's rig is a very potent one indeed
> but i feel it is a bit processor centric
> i have made a few subtle changes if his concern is gaming
> 
> ...



dude even an athlon 2 x4 630 will be better then core i3 in the future. the rig that i mentioned second time is in my opinion better than the first one.


----------



## funkysourav (Jun 27, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> dude even an athlon 2 x4 630 will be better then core i3 in the future. the rig that i mentioned second time is in my opinion better than the first one.


no , the athlon II X4 630 is not better than Core I3 530
see anandtech.com CPU bench

*www.anandtech.com/bench/CPU/2
*www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/118?vs=122

you'll see that core I3 beats the hell out of ATHLON II X4 635
also coming little lower than none other than phenom II X4 940
Athlon II X4 and X3 are poor man's choice(read budget builders with cost constraints)
the combo i suggested is a much better piece of hardware for his money

you'll see
The Athlon II X4 is not as vfm as athlon IIX3
if you have a budget of 11k on the MOBO-PROccy combo,
it is better to have I3 530

also check out this link
it lets you compare the performance of (based on FUTUREMARK)various sytem combinations
Gigabyte System Builder


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 27, 2010)

dude listen, at present athlon is better in multithreading and i3 is better in gaming as most of the games hardly use more than 3 cores.
but as more and more games become multithreaded in future a quad core will benefit.
in gaming also there is a difference of 6-7 fps at present.

see this


----------



## funkysourav (Jun 27, 2010)

just because athlon II x4 has more cores for the same price and maybe a 100mhz speed bump,
doesnt mean that it is better than I3 530

i am not a F.A.N.B.O.Y
neither is the op
but we have reasons to trust INTEL with our precious hard earned money

I am going for athlon II x3 440 in my own build only because of budget constraints
no other reason
Personally i think PHENOM II is an over hyped series

the only VFM in amd seems to be athlon IIX3 series 

P.s.
Intel manages to kick the **** out of AMD even in terms of power consumption and temperature

---------- Post added at 08:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:19 AM ----------




Jaskanwar Singh said:


> dude listen, at present athlon is better in multithreading and i3 is better in gaming as most of the games hardly use more than 3 cores.
> but as more and more games become multithreaded in future a quad core will benefit.
> in gaming also there is a difference of 6-7 fps at present.
> 
> see this



we have not seen the future yet
all we have is the present
all we can do is speculate about the future

i heard this same argument in 2008 when the phenom(first gen)was released
but look at all the future readiness(of 2008) with quad core phenom now in 2010.compared to the core 2 duos available then

the best we can do is being PRESENT READY
AND HOPE TO HELL THAT WE ARE READY FOR THE FUTURE


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 27, 2010)

ok, please give me the reasons why you prefer core i3.

---------- Post added at 09:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:04 AM ----------

i will just say 1 thing --- comparisons tell everything. go the anandtech site i have mentioned.

---------- Post added at 09:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:07 AM ----------

ok you mentioned the comparison on the gigabyte website--

i compared athlon 2 x4 635 and gigabyte ga ma785gmt ud2h WITH core i3 530 and gigabyte p55m ud2. see the results.

*athlon -
3d marks - 10687
price - 522 $

core i3 -
3d marks - 10355
price - 528 $*

now answer??

---------- Post added at 09:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:11 AM ----------

athlon 630 is just 100mhz slower than 635, so imagine its results on your own.
635 and i3 530 are prices identically.


----------



## funkysourav (Jun 27, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> ok, please give me the reasons why you prefer core i3.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:04 AM ----------
> 
> i will just say 1 thing --- comparisons tell everything. go the anandtech site i have mentioned.



1.Brand Value
2.Lower Temp(compared to athlon II x4 635)
3.better performance(in games and also in productivity)
4.better overclockability
5.more and more game manufacturers are biased towards intel(HELL! they should be as the op pointed out 80% of the world uses intel)
6.do i really need to say more?


my point is 
go for amd if you budget constrains you to only 8k in combo)


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 27, 2010)

see the above scores and tell me dude


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 27, 2010)

brand value ?? whats that ? Buy INTEL, neighbors envy ??


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 27, 2010)

see the passmark score--

athlon 2 x4 630 - 3361
athlon 2 x4 635 - 3360
core i3 540 - 2869
core i3 530 - 2722


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 27, 2010)

arey leave it JAS, we can only suggest. Its up to the OP to buy whichever he wishes to.


----------



## funkysourav (Jun 27, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> ok, please give me the reasons why you prefer core i3.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:04 AM ----------
> 
> ...


dude
you are so so so Wrong!

i3 530 combo shows 11273
(Intel Core I3 530+GA-P55M-UD2+HD5770)@387.99$
or if you go for H55 MOTHERBOARD(GA-H55M-S2H)same score FIY
it is 372$

while athlon 635 is 10676
(Athlon II X4 635+GA-785GMT-UD2H+HD5770)@381.99$

check out the attachments if you dont believe me


----------



## funkysourav (Jun 27, 2010)

now the question is 
are you willing to bypass the much better offer from intel just to save 300 bucks or so?
just to choose an offering from amd ?

you decide and tell me

---------- Post added at 10:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:38 AM ----------

even anandtech shows that I3 530 is beating athlon II X4 635 to pulp
in every scenario
Bench - CPU - AnandTech :: Your Source for Hardware Analysis and News

p.s. maybe it is ignorant of me,
but i never heard of passmark

no-one seems to use it

the primary concern is not benchmarking software , but in games


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 27, 2010)

@everyone, please stop this cat fight.



funkysourav said:


> Jaskanwar singh's rig is a very potent one indeed
> but i feel it is a bit processor centric
> i have made a few subtle changes if his concern is gaming
> 
> ...



his rig is a good one. a value processor + a very good graphics card. everything balanced.



funkysourav said:


> tis way he can have the best of both worlds
> the op can change the proccy to accomodate the i5 750 in the future



in future? in future i.e. next year H55 or say LGA1156 socket will be history (taken over by LGA1155). from where will you find a LGA1156 processor? so i'll simply advice, if going with Intel don't back on these "Future Stuff" slogans. please.



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> dude even an athlon 2 x4 630 will be better then core i3 in the future. the rig that i mentioned second time is in my opinion better than the first one.



X4 got some discrete advantage over i3. but the opposite is true also. i3 is much faster than X4 or X3. OC is much more better. bad thing, these only advantage.

X4 is futureproof. sticking to a dual core, now is i think a totally stupid decision. forget that HT thing. it yields nothing. i3 faster than X3 & X4 cause of its superior architecture & 32nm process node. also as i mentioned above, with Intel its best to not spell the word "futureproof". cause its like making fun of yourself.



funkysourav said:


> just because athlon II x4 has more cores for the same price and maybe a 100mhz speed bump,
> doesnt mean that it is better than I3 530



thats what i mentioned above. i3 faster than AMD's X3 & X4s.



funkysourav said:


> the only VFM in amd seems to be athlon IIX3 series



don't forget mention: *only in gaming*.



funkysourav said:


> Intel manages to kick the **** out of AMD even in terms of power consumption and temperature



~15W makes a difference (difference in TDP between X3 & i3)? you can save much more by simply going for AMD with a more efficient PSU.

about temperature, they aren't that much cooler. they almost same as the Athlon II X3-X4s.



funkysourav said:


> *1.Brand Value*
> 2.Lower Temp(compared to athlon II x4 635)
> 3.better performance(in games and also in productivity)
> 4.better overclockability
> ...



1. whats Brand value? ok take Asus. its top most famous brand in motherboard. and now see, we hardly recommend Asus to anyone cause it comes with a host of problems that aren't easy to solve.

2. already mentioned above buddy.

3. true. performance is considerably high.

4. this true also.

5. than? whats the relation between game developers & Intel/AMD. do Intel pay compensation to game studios to make games that need Intel processor or give lower performance in AMD processors? do check clearly what you say here buddy. you may end up making joke of yourself.

6. you gave just 2 good points. 3 are what i say is either biased or totally out of this world points. that matters nothing.



funkysourav said:


> dude
> you are so so so Wrong!
> 
> i3 530 combo shows 11273
> ...



please give cost in INR. cause here the prices differ a lot in many products.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 27, 2010)

ok see this from your gigabyte site funkysourav--
*3DMARKS*

-------------------athlon II x4 630---------------core i3 530
HD5870--------------12314------------------------*14275*
GTX275--------------*10687*------------------------10355
HD4890--------------*10745*------------------------10004
HD5770--------------10676------------------------*11273*
GTS250---------------*6891*------------------------6103
HD5750---------------*9983*------------------------7433
GT240----------------*5985*------------------------5880
GT220----------------2252------------------------*2480*
HD4670---------------*2193*------------------------2138
GT210-----------------778-------------------------*824*

MOREOVER THAT PASSMARK MEASURES THE PERFORMANCE AND SPEED OF A PC. SEE IT HERE - PassMark Intel vs AMD CPU Benchmarks - High End

athlon 2 x4 630 - 3361
athlon 2 x4 635 - 3360
core i3 540 - 2869
core i3 530 - 2722

---------- Post added at 01:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:52 PM ----------

in the anandtech cpu bench you will see that 635 is better in multithreading by BIG MARGINS and there is a difference of 6-7 fps in gaming. SO WHAT WILL YOU CHOOSE?

---------- Post added at 02:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:57 PM ----------

in anandtech cpu bench SEE CAREFULLY THAT *IN SOME COMPARISONS LOWER IS BETTER* IS ALSO WRITTEN.


----------



## funkysourav (Jun 27, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> ok see this from your gigabyte site funkysourav--
> *3DMARKS*
> 
> -------------------athlon II x4 630---------------core i3 530
> ...


Thanks Jaskanwar,
I am happy to say that you have just convinced me to choose athlon 635 over intel  i3 530
i was looking for a mobo proccy combo in 9k
and i3 530 comes nowhere near that price range(it comes to 11k!)
the athlon setup just fits nicely into my budget :
AMD Athlon II X4 635 - 5k
Biostar TA785G3 - 4k
That's 9k

i am glad you proved me wrong
p.s.
could you comment in my thread about the mobo?


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jun 27, 2010)

Now that things have been resolved, returning to original question



Mr.Digital said:


> 8. How would you rate your hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10? (1  being the lowest, 5 being you are somewhat in sync with the current  performers and 10 being the highest)
> *8*.
> All of ur suggestions to people are for AMD PC only & appears that u are reluctant to suggest INTEL config, whereas 80% of the WORLD uses it.



Sorry man, the way you insist on Intel and the reasons you are giving, you are highly overrating your hardware knowledge. At your budget, AMD will be a better choice, you can improve the overall performance of the PC with a better graphics card

And we are not reluctant to recommend Intel, most people do not have enough budget to buy Intel processors (50k is the minimum for i5, i3 is not much advantage, X4 is better). You can check threads where people have mentioned budgets of 70-80k, they have been suggested i7 configs.


----------



## ico (Jun 27, 2010)

*@funkysourav*

If you have some queries, then please start your own thread. You ended up hijacking this thread unintentionally. Consider this as a warning.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 28, 2010)

funkysourav said:


> Thanks Jaskanwar,
> I am happy to say that you have just convinced me to choose athlon 635 over intel  i3 530
> i was looking for a mobo proccy combo in 9k
> and i3 530 comes nowhere near that price range(it comes to 11k!)
> ...



no problem dude, 
just change that mobo to Biostar TA785G3 HD @ 4.2K


----------



## Mr.Digital (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Intel Only: Gaming PC @40-45K*

Thanks for all ur suggestions.

I want to ask few questions here:

1. Give ur opinion abt i5 661.

2. Have u heard about CIRCLE cabinets? I have seen COSMO model & its a VFM cabinet with very good cooling & ventilation, option for atleast 3 fans & without PSU it costs just ~1K. I believe its much better for value when compared to NZXT & Cooler master Elite series.

3. Is a latest INTEL Quadcore is better option for gaming with a good graphics card than an i5 proccy?

4.Should I go for ATI graphics card only or NVIDIA is also good value for money?

Please plz.......reply to these points only & don't flood the post with unnecessary arguments.

---------- Post added at 03:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:19 PM ----------




Mr.Digital said:


> Thanks for all ur suggestions.
> 
> I want to ask few questions here:
> 
> ...



Nobody suggested the i7 config with extra budget stretch........!!!

Plz suggest decent i7 config also. A config that is not too costly but better than i5 750.


----------



## funkysourav (Jun 30, 2010)

i5 661 is a total waste of money
dont even look towards it
if you want to build an i7 gaming pc it would cost you a premium of at least 15k over the i5 750 pc
there is no difference in performance between i5 750 and i7 930
but still if you want to go for i7
i can suggest you one for about 100k!!
dont blame me the cheapest i7cpu mb combo alone costs about 32k!!!
plus they use  triple channel memory
which comes at 10k minimum


so i7 is not going to stretch your budget
it is going to double it simple!!


regarding your other questions i cant really help you if i dont know how much you are willing to spend!!

follow the template


----------



## aby geek (Jun 30, 2010)

funky saurav august main galat saabit ho jayega, cause 930 phase out or 950 se replace ho jayega. to i7 based rig august tak tal do.

abhi bole to apna funky mamo satyevachan bola , uski baat manne ka.

btw, august main bloomfield kharidne ka matlab nahin banta . coz in q3 2011 it goes to vultures.

so sense is to spend the least on cpu and mobo combo , and change the motherboard and cpu in april 2011.

if you dont mind that advice then you can even go for core 2 duo.: on the grounds of something cheaper then i5 750.

otherwise go with i5 750.

if you want to keep your cpu processor till 2011 end then go with AMD it has better record with motherboard socket launch then intel.

intel apne ghar ka kurda uthhane le liyen hume alag alag bori pakda deta.AMD ka to bus truck me lado or chhutti


----------



## Mr.Digital (Jun 30, 2010)

funkysourav said:


> i5 661 is a total waste of money
> dont even look towards it
> if you want to build an i7 gaming pc it would cost you a premium of at least 15k over the i5 750 pc
> there is no difference in performance between i5 750 and i7 930
> ...



As far as Quad core is concerned, I am ready to spend 40-45K on its config. So please suggest one for me.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 30, 2010)

Mr.Digital said:


> Thanks for all ur suggestions.
> 
> I want to ask few questions here:
> 
> ...



1. i5 661 is a super waste of money its a dula core with ht costing around 12k. forget about it..

4. go with NZXT gamma, its much more better. it allows psu to be placed at bottom so the clutter of wires can be reduced, its build quality is much more better..

3.i5 750 is a quad core only dude....then come i7 quad cores..

4. go with ati card..nvidias latest dx11 series tends to heat up a lot and consume a lot of power...cost a lot also.

5. for going with core i7 look below.





funkysourav said:


> i5 661 is a total waste of money
> dont even look towards it
> if you want to build an i7 gaming pc it would cost you a premium of at least 15k over the i5 750 pc
> * there is no difference in performance between i5 750 and i7 930*
> ...



there is difference of performance

cheapest i7 config would be...(*for OPs needs*)
Core i7 930 @ 13k
MSI X58 PRO @ 10k
Kingston 2GB DDR3 1333MHz * 2 @ 5.1k
MSI HD5770 HAWX 1GB GDDR5 @ 9.6k
Samsung 500GB SATA @ 1.8k
CM GX550W @ 4.2k
NZXT Gamma @ 2k
BenQ 22" G2220 FULL HD LCD Monitor @ 7.5k
Logitech Keyboard & Mouse @ 0.7k

Total - 53.9k

*i7 supports triple channel memory that doesnt mean you cant plug in dual channel..*


----------



## Mr.Digital (Jun 30, 2010)

Dear JAS,

I know that i5 & i7 are quad core with HT.

What i mean to ask is INTEL CORE 2 QUAD CPUs compared to i5 750.


----------



## ico (Jun 30, 2010)

^ Core 2 Quad is outdated now. Older platform. Core i5 and i7 are the successors.

---------- Post added at 05:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:38 PM ----------




Mr.Digital said:


> Please DO NOT SUGGEST ANY AMD CONFIG.
> 
> Intel has wide support when it comes to latest Hardware/Software/Games/Updates.





Mr.Digital said:


> 4.Should I go for ATI graphics card only or NVIDIA is also good value for money?


Go for ATi. It's much much better. 

I just thought of making an obvious point if you didn't know. ATi is a subsidiary of AMD.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 30, 2010)

^^ i think by saying so OP mean PC based on Intel processor only. but any graphics card


----------



## Mr.Digital (Jun 30, 2010)

You got it right dear.....

Any ways I know that ATI is of AMD only.

For the last couple of years ATI is beating NVIDIA in powerful GPUs. Now ATI has the DirectX 11 support as well but at the same time the NVIDIA has PHYSx on its name.

But as per my observations the NVIDIA is not value for money & the performance difference in its particular series is not very satisfying. for example if i move from GTX250 to GTX260  & to GTX275; i don't find that much difference of performance when compared with price difference.

There were years when NVIDIA lead the markrt, but now ATI is dominating.

I dont have any BAD feeling for AMD; but i don't like AMD proccy. Its just my personal opinion.


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 30, 2010)

guys, dont waste your time. If he is asking for intel, suggest intel. Its his money/PC.:C_ninja:


----------



## rahul.007 (Jun 30, 2010)

> I dont have any BAD feeling for AMD; but i don't like AMD proccy. Its just my personal opinion.



reasons???? 



> cheapest i7 config would be...(for OPs needs)
> Core i7 930 @ 13k
> MSI X58 PRO @ 10k
> *Corsair TR3X1G-1333 XMS3 C9 3GB Kit @ 4.5k*
> ...



now its better....


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 30, 2010)

BUT ONE MORE THING IMO

Since you are getting a middle end card i.e.5770 you wont see much boost in performance by going with i7 930 instead of i5 750.

i say i5 750, dont waste money on i7 930..


----------



## aby geek (Jun 30, 2010)

jaskanwarji is right

give it a thought when youll be getting a $500+ cpu for $294 in august . why buy 930 which is phasing out in leess then 45 days?

i5 750 makes a lil more sense here.

lyinfield cpu+mobo combo will be within 14-20k range.

or maybe op could go for core 2 duo E7500 +msi p965 neo 2 .

jasji do you have a better cost/performance setup for c2d.

c2d will hover in at 9-12k

if sandy bridge come out arnd feb he can go for upgrade with the saved money?

any core 2 quad suggestions?


----------



## Piyush (Jul 1, 2010)

better to go for i5 750 with any sub 8k mobo
i5 750 is a beast in performance too,we all know this
it easily competes with 955BE and 965BE in some tests

or else wait a couple of months for some new arrivals


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 1, 2010)

baba, i5 750 > 955BE and >= 965BE


----------



## Piyush (Jul 1, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> baba, i5 750 > 955BE and >= 965BE


ok ok
thodi respect de raha tha *amd* ko


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 1, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> baba, i5 750 > 955BE and >= 965BE



NO NO NO. i5 750 is faster than both 955 & 965.


----------



## Cilus (Jul 1, 2010)

in gaming i5 is better than both Phenom II 965 (although difference is marginal) and actually equivalent to Core i7 930 sin single GPU performance and when 2 Memory modules are used (i.e. dual channel config)

Reason: 
1. Ci5 750 has double channel memory controller but speed per channel is faster than even i7 930. So in dual channel configuration, it has much memory bandwidth than i7.

2. Ci5 750 has On-Die PCI Express controller with X16 bandwidth, where as i7 has their PCIX controller in the motherboard North Bridge. So when single GPU is used, core i5 reduces the bottleneck of accessing Motherboard North Bridge, by directly accessing the GPU. However, in multi-Gpu config, it gets bottle-necked due to X8 lane allocation per GPU.

So @ 45k budget, for a gaming PC, core i5 750 is a much value for money choice.
Go for *i5 750 @ 9.5k and MSI P55-GD45 @ 7k*


----------



## aby geek (Jul 1, 2010)

*MSI P55-GD45:* oh i didnt knew gd series was avbl at that price , how does the *MSI P55-CD53 *compare to it.

they are same price i suppose.

so the cpu mobo combo is almost sweet 16


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 1, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> NO NO NO. i5 750 is faster than both 955 & 965.


>= is greater than or equal to . So greater is there


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 1, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> >= is greater than or equal to . So greater is there



oops. oh yes. however i5 750 got advantage only when coupled with a highend card. a midrange card will give almost same performance across all the 3 processors.


----------



## Cilus (Jul 1, 2010)

[FONT=&quot]How about this config..................

Core i5 750 @ 9.6k
MSI P55-CD53 @ 6.7k
2X2 GB KingsTon/ADATA 1333 MHz DDR3 @ 5.4k
500 GB Seagate Sata @ 2k
CM GX550W @ 4.2k
NZXT Gamma @ 2k or Zebronics Reaper @ 1.7k
BenQ 22" G2220 FULL HD LCD Monitor @ 7.5k
Logitech Keyboard & Mouse @ 0.7k
MSI HD5830 Twin Frozr II 1GB @ 13.8k

Total is around 52k. Here going for i5 and a p55 mobo enables us to add a high power Graphics card in the config. If OP can go for another 2k, then easily a HD 5850 can be added with a 55k budget.
Now i5 750+HD 5850 is better in gamibg than i7 930+HD 5770
[/FONT]


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 1, 2010)

actually his budget is *40k to 45k*

he was just asking for minimum i7 930 config...so i gave him...

i have already suggested him in the previous page the i5 config with hd5770 for 47k


----------



## Cilus (Jul 1, 2010)

Cilus said:


> [FONT=&quot]How about this config..................
> 
> Core i5 750 @ 9.6k
> MSI P55-CD53 @ 6.7k
> ...


*I made a mistake in calculation. The price is coming as 50.9k.*


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 1, 2010)

your rig is a good one...all depends on op to increase his budget


----------



## aby geek (Jul 4, 2010)

yeh cilus ney galti se 5830 likh diya hai kya? 5830 to crap card hai na? why pay 13.8k for that. 5770 makes more sense.


----------

